# Not a white christmas



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

SNOTEL Narrative

Western Regional Climate Center

========

The Percent of Snow Water Equivalent numbers are poor for my neck of the woods, (13%). Even though our normal precip numbers are good, (124%).

*BUT its early.*

Colorado, Idaho, Montana and Utah can be positive.
For now.

======

A handy site for the NW for spring trips:
Northwest River Forecast Center


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

It was the warmest December in Utah I have ever experienced since 2003. From 49F lows to single digits in a couple days. Maybe the warm temps will bring in higher water equivalents for us in the long run but I am not holding my breath.

RadioWest, one of the best local NPR programs I have ever heard, talked about our changing climate and its affects on snow. My town will likely experience more rain through early winter than we are historically use to. In Utah they are saying 7,000 feet could be the new snow line which is 1,000-1,500 feet higher than historic norms. 

I never get too nervous until late March when we normally see our heaviest snows start.

Phillip


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

In Central Oregon we had a good cold snap a month ago where we had 15 inches of snow in Redmond and a streak of 5 nights below zero.

For the most part, outside of that week, we've been warm.

Pretty wet recently.
But warm.

Lower ski reports still closed.

======


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Lost trail here just out of salmon has got over 40" of snow in the last week... so not looking too bad here so far.. it has definitely been on the warm side here so far.. it is supposed to get cold again this week.. we didnt have much snow until February last year so we will see how it plays out.. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Here in wv we've had a december well within the monthly averages. Until christmas eve it hit 69 deg!

So I went fishing, the trout thought it was springtime already!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

It rained in Salida (7000 ft.) the night of the winter solstice.


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

*Its dumping in Alta*

Been watching it snow feet here in Alta, Utah. My apartment sits at about 8700ft. the first three feet before Christmas was the sierra cement. now its blower pow. wish my back was not all tore up I'd be out there skiing it instead of looking at it out the window.


----------

